# How do I tell if nectar is coming in?



## Dav

I can see bees bringing pollen into my hives, but how do I know if a honey flow is on? 

I don't think I can simply assume where there is pollen there is nectar. Or can I?

If I frequently go into my hives I can note cells being filled, but is there a way of observing from outside the hive that there is a flow on.

Keeping is a hobby, or at best avocation. Just noting variation in activity levels is going to be a marginal method.


----------



## squarepeg

welcome dav!

it's a little tough sometimes to tell just by watching them fly in.

you might be able to appreciate that they look a little 'fatter', or they might be a little 'sloppy' with their flying as they approach the entrance.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Incoming bees that are "loaded" sometimes are so heavy that they are clumsy trying to land on the landing board. You can watch for this behavior. If there are flowers getting worked, and you don't see pollen, but the incoming bees are clumsy, they probably have nectar.


----------



## DBeeCooper

You can smell the flow with goldenrod and aster.


----------



## Honey-4-All

Dav said:


> I can see bees bringing pollen into my hives, but how do I know if a honey flow is on?
> 
> I don't think I can simply assume where there is pollen there is nectar. Or can I?
> 
> If I frequently go into my hives I can note cells being filled, but is there a way of observing from outside the hive that there is a flow on.
> 
> Keeping is a hobby, or at best avocation. Just noting variation in activity levels is going to be a marginal method.


In general plants produce pollen at lower temps than nectar.

Bees fly differently when on a flow. Less "wondering" More "in and out" Listen for the "roar" 

One time 15 years back or so I was in a yard where the sage was wrapping up and the toyon was just bursting. One morning ABOUT 10:30 in the morning someone turned the switch on and the whole yard started to "roar" instantaneously. I will never forget the moment. Amazing!!!!

Otherwise follow the following guidelines: 
Step 1. Listen for the sound of wax glands getting "excited." 
Step2. When you hear the sound of active wax glands followed by the clamping sounds of Mandibles gripping wax open your box.
Step 3. *Look to see if you see white tinges of new wax lining either old cells, frames, or foundation.* 

Step 4. If you are unable to accomplish numbers 1 or 2 go directly to step 3.


----------



## sqkcrk

I'd be surprised if you have any nectar collection going on now where you are. Or are you asking for the future?


----------



## Honey-4-All

sqkcrk said:


> I'd be surprised if you have any nectar collection going on now where you are. Or are you asking for the future?


Had the same thoughts myself. ?


----------



## sqkcrk

Some people answer the question asked. I question the question.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Dav, this one is overpriced. I would look for one for about $50, but setting a hive on an old farm scale like this is the most accurate way to see if nectar is coming in, and then measuring the daily gains at the same time each day.
http://stcloud.craigslist.org/atq/3442898019.html


----------



## arnoldhicks

The way to tell if there is any nector is to take a frame for your hive.one that is not sealed or with brood, one that the bees would be working.Turn the frame upside down and give it a shake.If there is a clear liquid that comes out this is nector.


----------



## MattDavey

Go to the hive at dusk. You will hear the bees fanning and you will smell the nectar.

Matthew Davey


----------



## Dav

MattDavey said:


> Go to the hive at dusk. You will hear the bees fanning and you will smell the nectar.
> 
> Matthew Davey


Ok, thanks to all who responded. 

I'm in St. Paul MN. No, I am not experiencing nor expecting a nectar flow anytime soon. I am doing what every Minnesotan does in winter, anticipating. 

I have kept bees off and on for 35 years in the Southwest and the Midwest. I just never figured out how to tell if a dearth is prompting me to feed. Thanks to y'all as they say in more sultry climes, I will be watching for the drunken bombers, sniffing the heady aromas of the evaporating liqueur, and asking someone less deaf than I to listen to the sounds of progress within.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Dav said:


> ... and asking someone less deaf than I to listen to the sounds of progress within.


You might be surprised by what you can hear with the aid of a cheap or scrounged stethoscope. I see some on Ebay for as little as $10 delivered.


----------



## franktrujillo

you can just look at a frame to see if nectar is coming in.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome Dav!


----------



## BGhoney

I keep 1 hive on a scale to check for the major honey flow then mark down the dates. It has varied by almost a month in the 7 years i've been checking it. Thats why beekeeping isnt done just on a calander.. It Is kinda fun to guess when its coming by keeping track of temp , rain .


----------



## Lazer128

Welcome Dav.


----------

